
Decision Theory and Estimates - jawngee
http://www.bennorthrop.com/Essays/2009/anchoring_estimates.php
======
paraschopra
For anyone interested in this area, I would wholeheartedly recommend
"Predictibly Irrational" by Dan Arily. It is full of anecdotes and interesting
insignts on human (ir)rationality

~~~
dreeves
Correction: Dan Ariely

